# New Line-X "body armor!!! (Part 2)



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks to Scott (*s_melchi*) from Tri-State Line-X for another job well done!!!! 
As some of you may remember a few years back I Line-Xed the rocker panels on my '00 F-250. Well, I decided it was time to do the Excursion BEFORE any rust starts creeping up the quarter panels and doors.... So here it is!! Let me know what you think. Thumbs Up

BEFORE








AFTER
































And if you aren't familiar with my old '00 F-250, heres the link to what I'm talking about: 
www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=58076


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

And one more picture to show the undercoating, at least in the wheel well that is.









I pulled all the factory plastic rocker panel trim (does anyone know the correct name for the grey plastic things on the "BEFORE" picture) and only found a few areas where the paint was starting to peal up, but no rust, and so I cleaned up those spots real good and sprayed some primer on them. I also had Tri-State Line-X undercoat the wheel wells and underbody (and while they were at it they did my plow mount and my reese hitch, I was pleasantly surprised!) . All in all, it should protect my Excursion from rust for years to come!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Looks really good. I've always wanted to do that to all my trucks. Looks like they put the bumper on wrong though


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

looks good , 
what was the cost? 
how is the f250 linex looking after 3 years of wear and tear?


----------



## 2004chevy2500hd (Dec 19, 2010)

Very nice. I like and and am jealous


----------



## bakertime (Feb 13, 2011)

Looks really good...I'm curious on the cost too. Specifically for the underbody work...my Duramax is a mess with rust on the frame and I want to tackle it this summer and get it protected.


----------



## vegaman04 (Dec 12, 2007)

The bumper looks goofy in the before pic too....


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm glad you guys like it, I'm very happy w/ it. The bumper has always been like that, bent down a little on the drivers side.... I no longer have the F250, but when I sold it (A year after the line-x was applied) it still looked like it had just rolled out of the Line-x shop! I was a little suprised by the quote I got (and paid), but scott explained that they had revaluated their costs of applying rocker panels and had no choice but to raise their price. I paid a little under $1,000 total for everything. Scott did tell me that he knows of Line-x dealers in michigan that are charging over $2000 for the same work though. So I guess I still feel good about what I had to pay. And really, these guys do good work so I don't mind the price!
I believe undercoating alone is around $150.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

$1000 isn't bad at all. I got a quote of $1500 for a regular cab 8' bed F350.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

$1000 isn't bad considering what rusted out panels will cost


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

Don't get me wrong, Im not complaining about the price. But when I had my F250 done it was $600 for everything, so naturally I was expecting a similar quote for this truck. I know Scotts in this business to make a profit so I understand completely that he had to raise the price. And for the protection and clean look it added to my Excursion I was happy to pay it!


----------

